# Problem mit mein SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2450



## Metbier (26. März 2012)

Hallo, ich hab mir diesen (siehe Link)Video Konverter gekauft, um meine PlayStation 2 an dem SyncMaster P2450 an zu schlissen.

YPbPr Component Video Audio auf HDMI Konverter Wandler | eBay

jetzt hab ich alles angeschlossen, angeschltet, und der LCD zeigt mir an "ungeeigneter modus empfohlener modus 1920 x 1080 60 Hz HDMI"
HDMI hab ich angeschlossen, und der LCD hat ja auch die Full HD Auflösung von 1980 x 1080. Jetzt weiß ich nicht wo das Problem liegt
Weiß jemand hier vielleicht weiter ???

Gruß Metbier


----------



## Stryke7 (26. März 2012)

die ps2 kann kein fullHD darstellen. maximale auflösung liegt bei 1280*1024 pixel. da sie dies dann ausgibt, meckert der bildschirm weil er damit sozusagen unterfordert wird. 

das problem wirst du also nicht lösen können.  kannst du denn trotzdem spielen?


----------



## Metbier (26. März 2012)

Aber ich dachte so ein Konverter ist dafür da, um das Analoge signal um zu wandeln, damit man auf so einem Monitor Spielen kann !?
Ich kann sonst auf meinem LCD-TV Spielen, der hat aber leider keine Full HD auflösung, nur HD Ready. Und deshalb sehen die PlayStation 2 Bilder dort nicht so schön aus, viele linien sind eckig. Deswegen, hab ich mir gedacht kaufst dir mal so einen Konverter, damit ich an meinem PC-lcd Speilen kann, dort ist die Auflösung besser...


----------



## Ryle (26. März 2012)

Kannst höchstens mal den Powerbutton gedrückt halten bis es das zweite mal piepst, dann werden die Videosettings der PS2 resetet. Aber wahrscheinlich hilft auch das nicht wirklich wenn du per YPbPr angeschlossen hast. Bei RGB kann man die PS2 glaub auf 480i stellen, was der Monitor dann erkennen sollte aber garantieren kann ich dir das auch nicht.

Die PS2 gibt 576i aus und das kann der Monitor als Eingangssignal nicht verarbeiten.


----------



## Metbier (26. März 2012)

An meiner PlayStation 2 Pipt nichts 
ich hab die schlanke,platte kleine.
Aber warum schreibt den der Hersteller/Verkäufer " Hochwertiger Videokonverter um  analoge YPbPr Signale in digitales HDMI  umzuwandeln. YPbPr findet sich  an zahlreichen Geräten wie  Spielekonsolen, DVD-Playern, Receivern oder  anderen Av Geräten.

 Der Konverter wandelt ein YpbPr Signal 1:1  in HDMI um und bindet dabei  das Audiosignal welches über analog  rot/weiß oder digital Coax  eingegeben werden kann, in das HDMI Signal  mit ein.
- kompakter Konverter von Cinch Component zu HDMI HighSpeed,
- konvertiert YPbPr Video und Audio R/L oder SPDIF zu HDMI,
- integriert das Audiosignal in HDMI,
- unterstützt HDMI HighSpeed und HDCP, digital SPDIF 5.1,
- unterstützt alle Component Video Auflösungen Ihrer Geräte,
- 480i, 480p, 576i, 576p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p,
- Eingangsauflösung = Ausgangsauflösung,
- mit externem 5V Netzteil,
- für Videogeräte (DVD, Receiver...) und Spielekonsolen (PSP, Wii, XBox, PS) mit RGB,


????



 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dieses  Modell erlaubt Ihnen auf ein kompatibles Gerät ein gültiges  HDMI-Ausgangssignal von einem YPbPr-Eingangssignal umzuwandeln.           

*Optimal nutzbar für Ihr Entertainment-Center*, wie z.B. HDTV, DVD-Player, Projektoren, Spielkonsolen(PSP, Wii, XBox, PS) und viels mehr.           [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dieses  Modell erlaubt Ihnen auf ein kompatibles Gerät ein gültiges  HDMI-Ausgangssignal von einem YPbPr-Eingangssignal umzuwandeln
*Optimal nutzbar für Ihr Entertainment-Center*, wie z.B. HDTV, DVD-Player, Projektoren, Spielkonsolen(PSP, Wii, XBox, PS) und viels mehr.           [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Dieses  Modell erlaubt Ihnen auf ein kompatibles Gerät ein gültiges  HDMI-Ausgangssi
*Optimal nutzbar für Ihr Entertainment-Center*, wie z.B. HDTV, DVD-Player, Projektoren, Spielkonsolen(PSP, Wii, XBox, PS) und viels mehr.           [/FONT]


----------



## DaWali (27. März 2012)

allso ich hab den samsung SA350  und mit dem hab ich das problem das der mitten im gebrauch z.B. was zocken einfach so mal für ne sek aus geht das kann doch nich normal sein suche hilfe hierbei

mfG DaWali


----------



## Ryle (27. März 2012)

> Aber warum schreibt den der Hersteller/Verkäufer " Hochwertiger Videokonverter um analoge YPbPr Signale in digitales HDMI umzuwandeln. YPbPr findet sich an zahlreichen Geräten wie Spielekonsolen, DVD-Playern, Receivern oder anderen Av Geräten.



Er hat damit ja nicht gelogen. Nur ist es eben ein Converter und kein Scaler, d.h er wandelt das Signal nur von analog in digital und ändert nichts an der Auflösung. Ergo hast du 576i über HDMI am Monitoreingang anliegen und wenn du dir die Signal Mode Table von deinem Samsung anschaust wirst du sehen, dass er kein 576i supported. Somit ist im Prinzip dein Monitor schuld und nicht der Converter. 

Ist einfach nur dumm gelaufen. Wenn du bei dem Verkäufer widerrufen kannst dann mach das halt und schick die Büchse zurück.

Mit Konvertern die nen integrierten Scaler haben sollte es gehen. Also zB. sowas:
Klick

Problem bei Geräten mit Scaler könnte dann aber das Bildverhältnis sein, da man nie genau weiß was der Scaler mit dem 4:3 Format der PS2 anstellt. Entweder wirds halbwegs ordentlich skaliert und sieht ok aus oder er streckt das Bild einfach und es sieht total gaga aus. Das weiß man erst wenn man es selbst getestet hat. Deshalb würde ich solche Dinger auch nur über Amazon bestellen, da zahlste dann in der Regel 2-3€ mehr aber hast keinen Stress mit Widerruf und das Geld in 2-3 Tagen zurück wenn du was zurück schickst.


----------



## Metbier (27. März 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Er hat damit ja nicht gelogen. Nur ist es eben ein Converter und kein Scaler, d.h er wandelt das Signal nur von analog in digital und ändert nichts an der Auflösung. Ergo hast du 576i über HDMI am Monitoreingang anliegen und wenn du dir die Signal Mode Table von deinem Samsung anschaust wirst du sehen, dass er kein 576i supported. Somit ist im Prinzip dein Monitor schuld und nicht der Converter.
> 
> Ist einfach nur dumm gelaufen. Wenn du bei dem Verkäufer widerrufen kannst dann mach das halt und schick die Büchse zurück.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für deine Nachricht.

Au weia, das wird ja immer teurer 
Aber ok, ich stell den Konverter einfach wieder bei Ebay rein.
Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig....


----------



## Metbier (27. März 2012)

funktioniert der auch ???

KanaaN Composite / S-Video AV zu HDMI Konverter mit Scaler & Audio-Stereo Output | eBay


----------



## Ryle (27. März 2012)

Das ist dann aber Composite und nicht mehr Component. Mit Composite würde ich das ehrlich gesagt nicht machen, da dürfte ein ziemlicher Matsch als Bild rauskommen.

Was haste denn so an Kabeln für die PS2 ? Component und RGB bzw. Scart nehm ich mal an oder ? 

RGB/HDMI Scaler, in dem Fall direkt für Scart, >Klick< sind etwas billiger und gehn von der Bildqualität noch aber das beste Bild sollte wohl mit Component rauskommen.

btw:
Befindest du dich nicht mehr im 14 tägigen Widerrufsrecht ? Laut deinem ebay Link hast du das ja bei der Auktion und solltest den Artikel zurückgeben können


----------



## Metbier (27. März 2012)

OK, dann kauf ich das Ding bei Ebay heute lieber nicht.

An kabel hab ich für die PS 2 ein YPbPr und ein Kabel mit Gelben Anschlusstecker mit Rot/Weiss für Ton.
Apropo Ton, fals ich meine Ps2 mal an dem Montior zum laufen bringen sollte, wo her kommt der Ton 
Der SyncMaster P2450 hat nämlich keine Lautsprecher.....

Richtig, da ist ja der Wiederruf!


----------



## Ryle (27. März 2012)

Der müsste hinten nen Kopfhörer Ausgang bei den Anschlüssen haben oder nicht ? Wenn du nen Converter benutzt der Audio Eingänge hat legt er die mit auf HDMI und du solltest da Boxen oder Kopfhörer anschließen können. 
Ansonsten musste vom Audioausgang der PS2 direkt mit nem Cinch auf Klinke Adapter abgreifen. Aber ich meine der Samsung hat nen Ausgang hinten.


----------



## Metbier (28. März 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Der müsste hinten nen Kopfhörer Ausgang bei den Anschlüssen haben oder nicht ? Wenn du nen Converter benutzt der Audio Eingänge hat legt er die mit auf HDMI und du solltest da Boxen oder Kopfhörer anschließen können.
> Ansonsten musste vom Audioausgang der PS2 direkt mit nem Cinch auf Klinke Adapter abgreifen. Aber ich meine der Samsung hat nen Ausgang hinten.


 

Ja, hat er, hast recht.


----------

